# Finally Talked my Dad out of it!!!!



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I just love an 03, and so does my Dad, it took me 4 years to talk him out of my Grandfather's sporterized Springfield 03, now I finally got an other one from him.... He likes to collect 03's and Garands..... . A 1944 Smith Corona Arsenal rebuild rifle...He bought it from a local a few years ago who wanted to sporterize it but never finished. Thank god, the local only drilled and tapped the receiver and put on a Modern but correct redfield junior mount.... I see a 1903A4 clone in my future... Just need a stock, rings and will probably use a weaver K2.5 scope because they are cmp legal and have better lighting than the m84 or Lyman Alaskan..... Also may change out the trigger guard has a milled 1903 when it should have the stamped wtill awesome.... Hope to get her going for deer season lol Just had to share, love the 03's just nothing compares anymore....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Keep us posted on your progress with it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good score.


----------

